# New Line Cinema's 'LOTR' Trilogy ... and Beyond



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 13, 2018)

Discussions about New Line Cinema's motion picture adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings."


----------

